

Charity parties in 170+ cities, based around Twitter - ahoyhere
http://twestival.com/

======
dmolnar
They're using tipjoy to encourage donations and visibility via tweets, which
should also allow measuring how much money was raised directly by the event.
Wonder what they are doing to measure the other impacts, such as e-mail
addresses gathered from potential donors? Would love to see a report
afterwards that shows things like which tweets were most influential in
convincing people to donate or help.

Feels like this is notable in part because it's one of the first "twitter
inspired" charity events. (Unless there are previous ones, does anyone know?)
What can a charity do if it is going to be the next one to try such an event?

